# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Fruta Planta - Afval middeltje

## NATACHAAA77

Ik ben sinds kort ook maar eens begonnen met afvallen, moest eerst goed zoeken hoe ik het wou doen. Een sportief typetje ben ik niet, dus dat kon ik wegschrijven. Dieet dan? Nee dat word hem ook niet, hou wel van wat lekkers. Tenminste, dieet zonder hulp zou niet lukken.

Ik dus even wat zoeken op Google en kwam uiteindelijk op deze site. Ik geloofde het eerst eigenlijk niet, maar wou het wel een kans geven. Kocht dus 1 doosje om het uit te proberen. Na het uit geprobeert te hebben kwam ik erachter dat het eigenlijk wel goed helpt! Het zorgt dat je eetlust minder word waardoor je dus minder gaat eten. Ben nu in totaal al 13 kilo kwijt en zit bijna op mijn streefgewicht. Je kan volgens de site 8 kilo per maand afvallen, ik moet zeggen dat dat wel aardig klopt! Eerste maand ben ik 7 kilo afgevallen, zit nu in de 2e maand, vond het zo fijn dat ik nog 2 doosjes erbij heb gekocht. Echt een aanrader dus!

Kwam trouwens ook deze site tegen. Lijkt van de zelfde makers, weet niet echt wat het verschil is. Hij is wel iets duurder dan die andere. Denk dat het verschil in smaak is ofzo.

Maar het is dus echt een aanrader!

----------

